
Google “I am not a robot” captcha Beaten and Virus Simulator campaign - ozymandias2049
I beat Google&#x27;s recaptcha (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;recaptcha&#x2F;about&#x2F;) using AWS Rekognition and AWS EC2 where I had one machine in each possible region (about 20) to keep their algorithm from giving me impossible puzzles. Seeing is believing, so I ran my system for 20 hours on THIS very website(each video is 10 hours long):
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=_N16tjueYqg<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=alI13vlEJC4<p>Also the FunCaptcha(the one where you rotate some animals) but using Google Vision API:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=f5nL5P9FIqg<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=zl6l-Ww5FSc<p>My channel(https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;channel&#x2F;UCkLdZAUsGiuQyT7Oq_0wz7Q) has videos of it running on S stackOverflow, Disqus, The Google Vision API website where I got a 0.7 score on V3 Captcha for 40 hours, reddit and this site(Hacker news).<p>Code: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bitbucket.org&#x2F;Pirates-of-Silicon-Hills&#x2F;voightkampff&#x2F;...<p>The readme is not up-to-date, but the relevant files are main.sh and funCaptcha.sh<p>You have to beat two things: -Click on the right images FAST ENOUGH -Make sure they don&#x27;t blacklist your network and IP<p>V3 Recaptcha, in fact, only does the later. IP is easy: restart the EC2 machine. Network is hard, you need to switch between them and attempt no more than one puzzle per try. More when I make the video explainer...<p>I am making videos on how to set it yourself, hopefully done today. It runs on a GCP VM with a VNC server as &quot;screen&quot; and uses AWS EC2 as proxies. It&#x27;s all a giant shell script.<p>I designed a new Captcha and will launch a crowdfunding campaign for it based on the fact that I beat the 2 main captchas in the market, but because some people I knew died from Covid I made an Indiegogo campaign for an app that warns you about surfaces you should not touch and finds people who are not wearing masks around you. This is why I am here.<p>Please spread the word https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.indiegogo.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;virus-simulator&#x2F;x&#x2F;2451533...<p>Ozymandias
======
ozymandias2049
For those asking about the Captcha I made: Its based on how you play this game
I made:

[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/two-finger-
game/id1526964426?i...](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/two-finger-
game/id1526964426?ign-mpt=uo%3D2)

Despite popular belief, you can't really multitask so the simple game of
following a dot becomes extraordinarily hard with TWO dots. The signature of
how you lose will tell the system if you are human

------
scott31
Congrats, I guess. But I don't really follow the how you connected beating
captcha to raising money to build a coronavirus app. And that app, I don't
even understand how it is going to be useful since majority of the texts is
about unrelated captcha stuff

